# CMH Multan Medical College(CIMS)



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

hi everyone!
I'm new here and i've just come to know about cmh multan medical college. they say it is affiliated with uhs but with inception of NUMS won't it be affiliated with NUMS. secondly will it be as good as cmh lahore medical college bcz i missed cmh lahore medical college.


----------



## Crash0veride (Nov 2, 2015)

What is your aggregate ?


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

80.175


----------



## km7249765 (10 mo ago)

umar53 said:


> hi everyone!
> I'm new here and i've just come to know about cmh multan medical college. they say it is affiliated with uhs but with inception of NUMS won't it be affiliated with NUMS. secondly will it be as good as cmh lahore medical college bcz i missed cmh lahore medical college.





umar53 said:


> hi everyone!
> I'm new here and i've just come to know about cmh multan medical college. they say it is affiliated with uhs but with inception of NUMS won't it be affiliated with NUMS. secondly will it be as good as cmh lahore medical college bcz i missed cmh lahore medical college.


where are you from


----------

